# First Turkey Ever!!! Wooo Hooo!! (Pics)



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I have been turkey hunting on and off for about 10 years now with no success. Mostly due to low numbers in our county. So this spring when me and fellow MS member miruss started seeing some birds on his hunting property we decided to put my trail cam out and see what was in the area. It didn't take long and we got some great pics of a big tom. Long story short we got our liscences and decided to go out this morning. We got there at about 6:30 and set up about 100 yards away from each other in the field where we have been seeing them. We set the decoys out and I settled in under a pine tree. It only took about 10 minutes and we started hearing some gobbling to the East of us. Then about 20 minutes later I hear a gobble to the West of me that sounded within a hundred yards. So I got the gun up and got ready. A minute later I see a blue head running down the trail toward the decoys and me. He wasted no time closing the gap and as soon as he stepped into the clear at 10 yards the Mossberg 835 with a 3.5 inch #6 put him down for the count. We hadn't been there for 30 minutes!!!! Its just a jake but I'm tickled to death with my first bird! Thanks again Russ!!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats!!!!! a turkey is a turkey the rest is just a bonus.... congrats on your first one!!!!!! i bet you are hooked now... i love seeing them come running in... they look like a goofy dog or something :lol:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations, the first one is always special.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Congrats! Now your hooked for good.


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

Great job, makes you feel good.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Cool photos.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

That first must be a great feeling ......... I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Good thing you got that cull one out of there so the big one that you got pics of can grow more


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats on your first bird!! Pic says it all. Hope you're hooked!


----------



## acarroll1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats , consider yourself addicted!


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats on your first bird , you will be forever hooked...:coolgleam


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

congrats on a great bird. EVERY TURKEY, JAKE OR A BIG TOM IS A SUPER TROPHY AND IS A BIG DEAL! Super job


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Job!!!!!!.......Mack


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good one way to break the ice.


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

On your first! I just got my first and I know the feeling. I'm hooked, hopefully you are too!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great job....you'll never forget that first bird!


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

congrats on a nice bird!
tjstebb


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrat on your first bird!


----------



## TonyOz (Jan 13, 2008)

wow nice..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Way to get it done! Congrats on the first and all the rest to come


----------

